# 1950's Girls Springer Hornet...I Need A Price Check To Purchase, Please!



## HARPO (Mar 9, 2021)

OK, a friend is selling this and giving me "first right of refusal". I already warned my wife I might be buying another bike... 

He's not sure what he wants or what it's worth (t_hough he saw someone asking $400  for one on ebay sans the springer fork_).

What do you guys think is a fair price? Appears to only be missing the headlight.

I told him I'd let him know tonight or tomorrow morning...


----------



## HARPO (Mar 9, 2021)

@vincev  Any idea??? ALL original, right down to the tires that are shot...


----------



## bobcycles (Mar 9, 2021)

3-400 range no brainer...


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Mar 9, 2021)

COOL COLOR COMBINATION ON THAT ONE


----------



## HARPO (Mar 9, 2021)

_I'm picking it up in the morning......_  Can't wait!!!


----------



## nightrider (Mar 9, 2021)

S-7 rims? Either way, I would be in at 300. 350 tops. Not an educated assumption, just what I would personally pay. It is a decent looking ride!
Johnny


----------



## HARPO (Mar 9, 2021)

_I'm getting it for less._ He's giving me a great deal on it!! 

I'll post photos at some point tomorrow...


----------



## HARPO (Mar 9, 2021)

I didn't take note of the Serial number (_which I will tomorrow_), but I assume it's a 1955 model from the Catalog page.


----------



## Rivnut (Mar 9, 2021)

@HARPO Take a look at the difference in where the pivot bolt attaches to the fork. The one that youre getting goes directly through the fork, the one in the illustration goes through a boss on the back of the fork.  I'm guessing 1957 or later.


----------



## HARPO (Mar 9, 2021)

@Rivnut  Boy, you guys really know the smallest of details!! If it's a 1958 model (see attached), then I won't need a Rocket Ray headlight. BUT...it doesn't show a Springer fork...and the one I'm buying is two-tone.


----------



## Rivnut (Mar 9, 2021)

Second column, at the bottom, Accessories and Special Equipment.  Springer fork options.


----------



## HARPO (Mar 9, 2021)

@Rivnut  AHA!!! Thank You!!  

BUT...the '58 is a middleweight, and this is a balloon tire model...

1957 Deluxe Hornet was a Balloon tire and had the two-tone green, while the regular Hornet was a Middle weight.


----------



## GTs58 (Mar 9, 2021)

I'm throwing 10 bucks on the table and placing my bet that's a 1955 or 56 model. *Opalescent Green* two tone with the correct new 1955 springer. There were two versions of the Hornet in 1955-56-57. Both the 57's were middleweights, the Deluxe 55 and 56 was a ballooner with springer, rocket ray and Opal paint.


----------



## Rivnut (Mar 9, 2021)

@HARPO What year are the illustrations you posted? Both bikes in the illustration are middleweights. The Deluxe Hornet is described as “A feature packed middleweight.“ The Boy’s Honet has this in the description, “You’ll master the miles on this middleweight.” In the 1958 Fair price guide, both the Hornet and Deluxe Hornet are built on the K frame. The Corvette and other middleweights are built on the F frame. Both frames reference middleweight bikes. Only the Phantom (B) and the Wasp (D) are balloon bikes in 1958. I’m getting confused.


----------



## HARPO (Mar 10, 2021)

@Rivnut   Boy, do I feel dumb!! I read the description so quickly I blew right past that! (The page is from a 1957 Catalog). Time to clean the glasses... 

The tires on the bike I'm getting, _I remember seeing_, are Schwinn 2.125...so a balloon tire. I can't wait to pick this up later and check out the Serial number and figure this out. Attached below is the photo he sent me yesterday morning when he first contacted me.


----------



## HARPO (Mar 10, 2021)

@GTs58  As @Rivnut  stated, the 1955 Springer doesn't have the bolt through the fork, the 1956 does, and all the decals, etc. match up.

So, since it's a balloon model, then it has to be a 1956 model. As far as I'm concerned at this point, you're correct. Nothing else makes sense.


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Mar 10, 2021)

HARPO said:


> @GTs58  As @Rivnut  stated, the 1955 Springer doesn't have the bolt through the fork, the 1956 does, and all the decals, etc. match up.
> 
> So, since it's a balloon model, then it has to be a 1956 model. As far as I'm concerned at this point, you're correct. Nothing else makes sense.



NICE BIKE NO MATTER WHAT THE DEAL IS


----------



## HARPO (Mar 10, 2021)

She's Home!! And here comes my usual barrage of photos!!


----------



## HARPO (Mar 10, 2021)

...and more, of course...


----------



## HARPO (Mar 10, 2021)

I've purchased a couple of bikes from him before, but nothing this old. So when he contacted me yesterday and said I had first shot at buying it, I couldn't wait to see it. But, knowing that girls bikes aren't as valuable as boys, I didn't know what to do. So that's why I asked here for advice.

He said he knew my passion for the bikes, and was glad it was going to go to a new home (it was a family owned bike) where it would be brought back to life and cared for. 

He said he _wouldn't let anyone else_ get the bike for this price...and let me buy it for $200.....  _I'm thrilled beyond words!_


----------



## Billythekid (Mar 10, 2021)

Good deal sounds like he was right it found a good home


----------



## Rivnut (Mar 10, 2021)

So where’s the picture of the serial number?


----------



## HARPO (Mar 10, 2021)

On the photo of the rear Dropout, but here's a closer photo...and appears to be a 1955 frame...


----------



## 1motime (Mar 10, 2021)

Very nice.  Surface rust on frame tube top shows it has just been sitting.  It should clean up great!  Make a space and get to it!


----------



## GTs58 (Mar 10, 2021)

HARPO said:


> @GTs58  As @Rivnut  stated, the 1955 Springer doesn't have the bolt through the fork, the 1956 does, and all the decals, etc. match up.
> 
> So, since it's a balloon model, then it has to be a 1956 model. As far as I'm concerned at this point, you're correct. Nothing else makes sense.




So it's a 1955 model. Just so you and Rivnut are up to date, the Springers had the pivot bolt thru the legs starting in 1955. The 55 catalog image on that model is *incorrect*. Check out the 55 Phantom image. Congrats on that nice Deluxe!


----------



## Rivnut (Mar 10, 2021)

GTs58 said:


> So it's a 1955 model. Just so you and Rivnut are up to date, the Springers had the pivot bolt thru the legs starting in 1955. The 55 catalog image on that model is *incorrect*. Check out the 55 Phantom image. Congrats on that nice Deluxe!



Now everything is clear. Thanks for making sense of that.


----------



## Rivnut (Mar 10, 2021)

@HARPO Now that the dust has settled, I’ve gotta say “Really nice bike!”  I have a 54 that I bought for the newer S7 tires and wheels that had been added. The built in kickstand had been broken off / removed and  I didn’t plan on getting into a girls bike, but I was excited to find out that in 54 the Schwinn Hornet came with a “replaceable” kick stand.  Seeing your bike has lit a fire for me to get mine off the back burner.  Enjoy the ride.


----------



## HARPO (Mar 10, 2021)

Thanks for all the help, guys!! This is what it's all about!!!


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Mar 10, 2021)

HARPO said:


> Thanks for all the help, guys!! This is what it's all about!!!



HARPO CAN'T WAIT TO SEE WHAT IT LOOK'S LIKE ALL CLEANED UP & A ROCKET RAY LIGHT ON IT .... NICE SCORE


----------



## HARPO (Mar 13, 2021)

Front tire is holding air since the day I brought it home. I pumped up the rear, figuring the tube had blown out causing the rip in the tire. Nope! Tube started to come out of the hole, so I quickly let the air out. (Good old Schwinn rubber tubes!). No clue as to how the tire ripped like that.

Inside of the tank is better than I had hoped for. Just a rusted area where a battery had been left to long, but I'll use my Dremel to get it as clean as possible.


----------



## 1motime (Mar 13, 2021)

HARPO said:


> Front tire is holding air since the day I brought it home. I pumped up the rear, figuring the tube had blown out causing the rip in the tire. Nope! Tube started to come out of the hole, so I quickly let the air out. (Good old Schwinn rubber tubes!). No clue as to how the tire ripped like that.
> 
> Inside of the tank is better than I had hoped for. Just a rusted area where a battery had been left to long, but I'll use my Dremel to get it as clean as possible.
> 
> ...



That was probably the pressure point where the tire met the ground for years.  Another example why batteries should always be removed


----------



## Billythekid (Mar 13, 2021)

Staple the tire put some duct tape on the inside and run it hahaha


----------



## Rivnut (Mar 13, 2021)

Big patch inside Gorilla Glue outside.


----------



## HARPO (Mar 14, 2021)

Rivnut said:


> Big patch inside Gorilla Glue outside.



I think I'll wait to get some other tires, lol...


----------



## HARPO (Mar 14, 2021)

Have to LOVE that Dremel tool! I can't believe how much rust has come off, and I'm still working on it. Using different attachments, I'm happy to have gotten this much done in about 20 minutes. When most/all the rust is removed, I'll polish and coat with wax.


----------



## Jeff54 (Mar 14, 2021)

HARPO said:


> @GTs58  As @Rivnut  stated, the 1955 Springer doesn't have the bolt through the fork, the 1956 does, and all the decals, etc. match up.
> 
> So, since it's a balloon model, then it has to be a 1956 model. As far as I'm concerned at this point, you're correct. Nothing else makes sense.



 I have a 55, Green Hornet Deluxe . Everything's right, and yeah duh even for a girl, condition is sharp agreed with Bob: "$400 is a no brainer" for this lady.


----------



## Superman1984 (Mar 14, 2021)

@HARPO you over paid for it I love the 2 tone Green & it's Originality. It has some dingy dings but is a Beautiful well taken care of looking survivor. How is the wife taking to it? Hahaha


----------



## Tim the Skid (Mar 14, 2021)

Great buy and a nice color scheme. I see more in parts than you paid for the complete bike!


----------



## Jeff54 (Mar 15, 2021)

HARPO said:


> Front tire is holding air since the day I brought it home. I pumped up the rear, figuring the tube had blown out causing the rip in the tire. Nope! Tube started to come out of the hole, so I quickly let the air out. (Good old Schwinn rubber tubes!). No clue as to how the tire ripped like that.
> 
> Inside of the tank is better than I had hoped for. Just a rusted area where a battery had been left to long, but I'll use my Dremel to get it as clean as possible.
> 
> ...



Back in the day, I'd chop a  whole piece of another tire; IDK but about 6-8" long, and stuff it inside popped, cracked or split  tire, balance it out;  er ah >  _INside tire,_  as airing up and call it good.


----------



## Superman1984 (Mar 15, 2021)

Jeff54 said:


> Back in the day, I'd chop a  whole piece of another tire; IDK but about 6-8" long, and stuff it inside popped, cracked or split  tire, balance it out;  er ah >  _INside tire,_  as airing up and call it good.



Like they used to use old tires to thorn proof. I would think you could super glue the area (kinda looks sliced in a X) to a patch or a tire liner/tire strip if need be. If not ridden often or by a heavier person it could be a cheap easy fix & if displayed just flip the tire.  

Could even try stitching it with something like cat gut fishing line. Just a matter of how you want to preserve it as found


----------



## 1motime (Mar 15, 2021)

Lots of good ideas to patch em up!  I  think by the time @HARPO does his magic good tires will be a given!


----------



## vincev (Mar 15, 2021)

I think $400 is top of the ladder.Seat,headlight,tires will make the bike kind  of expensive.


----------



## Jeff54 (Mar 15, 2021)

Superman1984 said:


> Like they used to use old tires to thorn proof. I would think you could super glue the area (kinda looks sliced in a X) to a patch or a tire liner/tire strip if need be. If not ridden often or by a heavier person it could be a cheap easy fix & if displayed just flip the tire.
> 
> Could even try stitching it with something like cat gut fishing line. Just a matter of how you want to preserve it as found



Super glue dries too hard and doesn't like rubber much B/C it's , plastic hard. Rubber glue is crap for stitching (gluing) the breaks in it. unless using as a patch, which means, a big patch in inside would hold it together but, I'd still stick a decent chunk of old tire in there to keep it from bubbling and breaking it open again. .

Rubber glue pretty much same as patch glue, and as mentioned above, Gorilla glue is some good stuff albeit once hardened might be too hard for the flexibility a tire needs.

Rubber glue on  cracked open edges while both are wet, clamped together over night or until dry, 24 hours, then assembled with chopped tire to hold it ,ought to do it and keep it from expanding where patched. AND, no doubt, never, ever full pressure in old tire like that.


----------



## HARPO (Mar 15, 2021)

vincev said:


> I think $400 is top of the ladder.Seat,headlight,tires will make the bike kind  of expensive.




Then it worked out great since I only paid $200 for it. 

BTW, the bike will basically only be a Display piece. Barely ridden, if at all!


----------



## Superman1984 (Mar 15, 2021)

HARPO said:


> Then it worked out great since I only paid $200 for it.
> 
> BTW, the bike will basically only be a Display piece. Barely ridde, if at all!



I can understand that from a collecting standpoint.  How does the wife feel about it? Chuckling I am starting to appreciate more of these Schwinns for more than their age & values. Shame on me as I said I would never like something because it was expensive or resell valuable


----------



## HARPO (Mar 16, 2021)

Superman1984 said:


> I can understand that from a collecting standpoint.  How does the wife feel about it? Chuckling I am starting to appreciate more of these Schwinns for more than their age & values. Shame on me as I said I would never like something because it was expensive or resell valuable




I'm down to about 30 bikes now, from a high of over 50 some years ago. My wife is OK with it, as long as I sell some to keep it down, which I've been doing. I really only ride my Road bikes, but I still love these old Classics!


----------



## Junkman Bob (Mar 16, 2021)

Looking good


----------



## HARPO (Mar 18, 2021)

Work continues...


----------



## Superman1984 (Mar 18, 2021)

Cleaning up Reeeal Nice!


----------



## 1motime (Mar 18, 2021)

Great!  It is a different bike.  Very nice job,  Can't even see the many layers of tire patches!


----------



## HARPO (Mar 18, 2021)

1motime said:


> Great!  It is a different bike.  Very nice job,  Can't even see the many layers of tire patches!




Lol..I haven't even taken the wheels off yet to get to the tires!

Concentrating on the paint, etc. for now. Rims, though, cleaned up very nicely.

Its gotten VERY crowded up here in my lair, as you can see. I might need to start moving some Road bikes out, I don't know. I have 22 bikes up here now! My wife thinks that one day while sleeping we'll hear a crack in the ceiling and one will be sleeping with us...


----------



## HARPO (Apr 1, 2021)

Work continues, but the tank is back on at least. Still need to address the back tire issue...


----------



## Junkman Bob (Aug 6, 2021)

HARPO said:


> @GTs58  As @Rivnut  stated, the 1955 Springer doesn't have the bolt through the fork, the 1956 does, and all the decals, etc. match up.
> 
> So, since it's a balloon model, then it has to be a 1956 model. As far as I'm concerned at this point, you're correct. Nothing else makes sense.



Would that hold true on a black Phantom with the pivot bolt location ??? I imagine it would … SN comes back as sept 55


----------



## Junkman Bob (Aug 6, 2021)

Another 56 springer example


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 6, 2021)

Junkman Bob said:


> Would that hold true on a black Phantom with the pivot bolt location ??? I imagine it would … SN comes back as sept 55
> 
> View attachment 1458594
> 
> ...




Yup, new style for all in 1955. The now optional locking springer for 55 used the old style crown and legs though.


----------



## Junkman Bob (Aug 6, 2021)

GTs58 said:


> Yup, new style for all in 1955. The now optional locking springer for 55 used the old style crown and legs though.



Thank you for the Re-Clarification !!
Never hurts to Ask when your not 100% sure .
Thanks again 
Bob


----------



## Jeff54 (Aug 6, 2021)

Yup, look left, that's my 55 'New style springer' and it's completely, Seat is on a shelf, original. Albeit, I need a front fender for it. Sounds like somebody's  doing the catalogue bible thumping thing B/C my 55 Green Hornet Deluxe has the same springer too. Both have standard chain rings. I am more inclined to figure, Options were dependent on what dealers ordered in lots and that, orders with old styles were in clearance or lower priced 'Options'. Why? B/C Schwinn wanted new styles, top of the line, front and center.
Moreover, I'd expect to see these 1955 'New styles' show up on the floor mid October-December, Xmas sales.


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 7, 2021)

Junkman Bob said:


> Thank you for the Re-Clarification !!
> Never hurts to Ask when your not 100% sure .
> Thanks again
> Bob




Just so you know, Harpo's statement saying I said the 1955 springer didn't have the bolt thru the fork leg is incorrect. I never said that.


GTs58 said:


> I'm throwing 10 bucks on the table and placing my bet that's a 1955 or 56 model. *Opalescent Green* two tone with the correct new 1955 springer. There were two versions of the Hornet in 1955-56-57. Both the 57's were middleweights, the Deluxe 55 and 56 was a ballooner with springer, rocket ray and Opal paint.


----------



## HARPO (Aug 8, 2021)

@GTs58  When did I say that??? I never said that. I don't know enough about the difference in the Springers to make that statement. 😕


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 8, 2021)

HARPO said:


> @GTs58  As @Rivnut  stated, the 1955 Springer doesn't have the bolt through the fork, the 1956 does, and all the decals, etc. match up.
> 
> So, since it's a balloon model, then it has to be a 1956 model. As far as I'm concerned at this point, you're correct. Nothing else makes sense.





Here's the post.


----------



## HARPO (Aug 8, 2021)

@GTs58 Aye Crumba! Didn't realize I put it that way. Sorry!!  😕 I should have rechecked the Post. Next time I know better.


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 8, 2021)

HARPO said:


> @GTs58 Aye Crumba! Didn't realize I put it that way. Sorry!!  😕 I should have rechecked the Post. Next time I know better.



No big deal, and it really wasn't until it was quoted in question.


----------

